# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Проблема с видеокартой ASUS Geforce 8800GT

## gansler

Всем привет. Рябит экран и это точно видеокарта, собственно вот скрин:  

Видеокарта глючила на днях, зависали игры, синие экраны с ошибкой на драйвера nvidia... Я так понимаю грелась видюха.
Сегодня вот и возникла с утра данная проблема, что включается комп а рябь.... и дрова кстати не видят видюху как будто. Видеокарта сейчас точно не греется т.к. заменил охлаждение.
Прошивка не помогает.

Вот что выдал EVEREST про видеокарту:
[ PCI Express 2.0 x16: Asus EN8800GT ]

    Свойства графического процессора:
      Видеоадаптер                                      Asus EN8800GT
      Версия BIOS                                        62.92.12.00
      Кодовое название ГП                            G92GT
      PCI-устройство                                   10DE-0611 / 1043-8260  (Rev A2)
      Число транзисторов                             754 млн.
      Технологический процесс                     65 nm
      Размер кристалла                                315 mm2
      Тип шины                                           PCI Express 2.0 x16 @ x16
      Объем видеоОЗУ                                 512 Мб
      Частота ГП (Geometric Domain)              400 МГц  (исходное: 600 MHz)
      Частота ГП (Shader Domain)                  810 МГц  (исходное: 1500 MHz)
      Частота RAMDAC                                 400 МГц
      Пиксельные конвейеры                              16
      TMU на конвейер                                   1
      Объединённые шейдеры                              112  (v4.0)
      Аппаратная поддержка DirectX                      DirectX v10
      Пиксельная скорость заполнения                    6400 Мпиксел/с
      Тексельная скорость заполнения                    22400 Мтексел/с

    Свойства шины памяти:
      Тип шины                                          GDDR3
      Ширина шины                                       256 бит
      Реальная частота                                  499 МГц (DDR)  (исходное: 900 MHz)
      Эффективная частота                               999 МГц
      Пропускная способность                            31.2 Гб/с

----------


## Azzuril

Оцените видеокарту  - http://www.it-menu.ru/upload/catalog...2_36fca22c.jpg, стоит ли приобретать или подождать и купить по круче - PCI-E 1024Mb XFX HD6970 880M?

----------


## Nickolaus

У меня таже видяха, и таже проблема, че делать незнаю. В инете нашол инфу что это походу  накрылась память. текстолит видика синего цветаИ

----------


## VictorSuimb

Проблема 60 Hz в видеокартах от nVidia. Поменял ATi на nVidia, раньше, когда года 3-4 назад, была nVidia, и тогда в драйверах еще по-моему 30 или 40-й серии, была возможность выставлять герцовку экрана на разных разрешениях для 3-д и проч. приложений, включая винды, для каждого разрешения в отдельности в специальной закладке прямо в драйвере, и сейчас, как и в ATi только там одну для всех 3-д. Но сейчас, установив новую видеокарту с новыми драйверами - этой закладки я там не обнаружил, а в том же CS на 800х600 играть с 60 Гц не комильфо - вообще. Как это изменить, может, подскажите?... И поставить нужную мне частоту мерцания экрана...

----------

